# Cornish breeds



## JustDon (Jun 25, 2017)

Jumbo Cornish X Rocks
You see a note like this:

"Please Note: Jumbo Cornish X Rocks are hybrids. Therefore we do not recommend breeding, they will not produce the same high quality in the next generation and due to the extreme rate of growth they will be too large at time of sexual maturity to breed successfully."

Yet I'd like to raise my own to butcher if I could..
Maybe even buy eggs I know as they get older they have leg problems.
Mostly just a question..

Thanks y'all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can do it, but like they noted you won't get the same type of bird from the breeding. Whatever genes that are dominate in either breed is what will result.

It's not just leg problems, it's also heart failure which is more prevalent than the leg issues.

If you want to breed your own the best option is to purchase the two breeds and use them in your breeding program.

Pure Cornish is one of those breeds I always found fascinating.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

We’re doing a Carlisle x Sussex this year for meat birds.

This will be a repeat but with new stock.


----------

